# color around my house



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2008)

Wanted to share with you the color around my house this spring:


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2008)

Pretty! Not something I am use to seeing (blooming cactus).


----------



## JustAnja (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice Cacti Yvonne, love all of the blooms.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks, Jacqui and Anja: Cactus was my first love before I got into tortoises. I used to know all the Latin names, but since I haven't had to say them out loud for some time now, I've forgotten most of them! But I DO know Gopherus agassizii and Geochelone gigantea and Geochelone pardalis/ babcocki!!!!! LOL!!

Yvonne


----------



## Itort (Jun 4, 2008)

Glorious blooms. I'm jealous, we can grow just three opuntias here, all yellow blooms.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Love the pink ones Yvonne! Sooo...pretty!


----------



## terryo (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG! I have never seen anything like that. I'm a city gal, and the pictures here are just amazing.


----------



## ZippyButter (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice colorful blooms, Yvonne. I have one kind that it flowers bloom only at night. I collect this from a lady who cleared out her backyard and wanted to get rid off this kind of cactus

Minh


----------



## Laura (Jun 5, 2008)

I have some cactus that are just about to bloom as well. Prickly pear.. but the Very prickly type!


----------



## Laura (Jun 6, 2008)

Blooming today.. Yellow! i watered them last night.. I think I ll see if the torts want to try them!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2008)

This is what those two blooming cacti looked like this a.m. 

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2008)

And this is my 10 year old saguaro that I started from a seed. If I can stay alive for another 50 years, I might live to see it form arms!!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jun 7, 2008)

Geezzzz, I have to post a picture of some New York flowers...


----------



## terryo (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, this is the best I could do. Here is my yard. It is very small, and nothing like you guys have, but I put a lot of work into it.


----------



## bacaraj (Jun 7, 2008)

That is an absolutely beautiful yard. I can tell you've a tremendous amount of thought and effort into it, and it has definitely paid off. The composition is really nice also.

Chip


----------



## tortoise lover (Jun 8, 2008)

They are so pretty,U dont see plants like that where am from,The flowers are lovely


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2008)

Terry: You have a beautiful yard! Doncha' just love spring?

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2008)

Yvonne: The pictures you took yesterday, that first one is spectacular. What kind is it?


Terry....okay where did you hide the weeds?  What a beautiful garden.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne: The pictures you took yesterday, that first one is spectacular. What kind is it?



Its in the Echinopsis family.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you all. Yes I love Spring and Summer. I am a gardner at heart.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yvonne and Terry, wonderful flowers and I always loved flowering catus.
Terry you have a gorgeous yard. Love array of colors bet we could help you out by bring some of our torts over for dinner. What do you say we all get together at Terrys house for dinner and at Yvonnes for some catus flowers for breakfast. Just bring all the shelled gang. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry if you're bored with these, but this is what my pipe organ cactus (cereus) looked like this a.m. I'm blown away, as the blooms are about 6 inches across! It was loaded with bees...I was almost afraid to get too close.







Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 11, 2008)

Not bored in the least. I enjoy seeing plants and animals that I don't get the pleasure of observing and learning about in my real life.


----------



## terryo (Jun 11, 2008)

ditto from me.


----------

